# Can someone please explain how short stays work [2017 Thread]



## breezez (Jul 29, 2017)

Need help understanding how short stays work with WorldMark if I upgrade to a platinum account.  Also what are the fees 

Unless I'm missing something I could find nothing in my owner portal explaining this.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 29, 2017)

breezez said:


> Need help understanding how short stays work with WorldMark if I upgrade to a platinum account.  Also what are the fees
> 
> Unless I'm missing something I could find nothing in my owner portal explaining this.


This sounds like it belongs in the Wyndham Vacations Forum, because there is no Platinum account in WorldMark.  Also, every WorldMark owner has short stay privileges if reserved less than 10 months in advance, no VIP status required.

The question must be related to short stays in WorldMark through Platinum Wyndham using Club Pass.  There is no advantage, because every Club Wyndham owner using Club Pass has the same privileges at 9 months in advance, no VIP status (Platinum or otherwise) required.

(OK, maybe Wyndham Platinum VIP get free housekeeping on Club Pass exchanges.  Don't know about that.  Send it to the Wyndham forum for an answer.)


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 29, 2017)

CO skier said:


> This sounds like it belongs in the Wyndham Vacations Forum, because there is no Platinum account in WorldMark.  Also, every WorldMark owner has short stay privileges if reserved less than 10 months in advance.
> 
> The question must be related to short stays in WorldMark through Platinum Wyndham using Club Pass.


No the OP is asking about II short stay options available with an upgraded gold or platinum account.

I don't have a world mark account but I can give the basics of the short stay program- which I have never used mainly because of the inventory available in the program.

Short stays are a fairly small subset of the total II inventory.  It has some last minute inventory in moderately popular places during shoulder season.  It has some prime inventory in places like Orlando but generally not at the higher tiered resorts in larger sizes.  It also has some inventory during low season at more locations.  With points you pay per night with weekends costing more points than weekdays.  There is an exchange fee involved as well based on the number of nights.  I think it probably starts around $129 or so for one night up to $159 for 5 or 6 nights online.  Even though the fee is the same for regular exchanges phone or online, short stays still give a discount for online bookings.

With a regular account you can see the the short stay inventory without being gold or platinum, it just says you have to pay to upgrade before it will actually let you book.


----------



## breezez (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes I am referring to WorldMark being exchanged into a Platinum II account and used for short stays,

I am trying to understand the credits required, the cost for the stays, and how long the rest of your week lasts before it expires.

I understand you can search for short stays first.  But when I do the available exchanges also show the number short stay points required where do these points come from?


----------



## CO skier (Jul 29, 2017)

breezez said:


> Yes I am referring to WorldMark being exchanged into a Platinum II account and used for short stays,


OK, so it belongs in the Exchanging forum, not the WorldMark forum.  There is no Platinum account in WorldMark to upgrade to.


----------



## breezez (Jul 30, 2017)

CO Skier -

Quit getting hung up on the word platinum.  My question belongs in WM area it is in regards to how a Platinum Interval International Exchange account works with Worldmark for shot stays.   My question is Worldmark specific.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 30, 2017)

breezez said:


> CO Skier -
> 
> Quit getting hung up on the word platinum.  My question belongs in WM area it is in regards to how a Platinum Interval International Exchange account works with Worldmark for shot stays.   My question is Worldmark specific.


It has more to do with exchanging than WorldMark, but have it your way.

You will get more information about Interval Internation Platinum in the Exchange forum.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 30, 2017)

CO skier said:


> It has more to do with exchanging than WorldMark, but have it your way.
> 
> You will get more information about Interval Internation Platinum in the Exchange forum.



You clearly don't understand what is being asked here and the uniqueness of WM trades through II.   The question is WM specific and requires another WM owner who has utilized this option.  That isn't you so why do you insist on butting in?  Give it a rest.  



breezez said:


> Yes I am referring to WorldMark being exchanged into a Platinum II account and used for short stays,
> 
> I am trying to understand the credits required, the cost for the stays, and how long the rest of your week lasts before it expires.
> 
> I understand you can search for short stays first.  But when I do the available exchanges also show the number short stay points required where do these points come from?



I don't think you will find your answer here.  There just aren't enough WM owners who have done the short stay option. The only ones I've heard of are via the older posts on wmowners that you referenced on your post there.    There aren't enough resort options and, from what I understand in the past, the exchanges cost too much to make it worthwhile.  If I remember correctly from when it was instituted, the cost in credits for a partial week was the same or almost the same as a full week.   Please call the WM II desk and report back if you are able to find the answers. 

Sue


----------



## rhonda (Jul 30, 2017)

@sue1947, thanks for adding the needed context re: II's Platinum program.

@breezez :  Sorry -- I'm another long-time WM owner who hasn't bothered with II's Platinum program, although I do maintain and enjoy a standard II account.  Hope you find what you need and can provide a summary update?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2017)

So, the points listed on the shortstay page are the points required to complete the exchange. They are withdrawn from your Worldmark account just as a normal exchange will withdraw points.  You will be charged an exchange fee for each shortstay exchange.  The number of days selected/available will determine the exchange fee(s) and the points required.  For example, right now, using a 3br float for shortstay, I could book 3br HHI unit for 1 day or 6 days.  The 3br unit is 1900-7000 (approx.) points for 1 to 6 days.  The same type unit (Elite, off season) in a 2br runs 1600-6000 points.  Exchange fees and points charts below.

Here's the real rub:  Do they take a HKT?  Previous shortstay exchanges have reported yes and no.  They have also reported that II took the full 10,000 points for the exchange instead of the shortstay points.  They were refunded the difference and the HKT (if charged).  Both II and Worldmark reps indicate that they MAY take a HKT.  I would recommend not asking the question.  Just wait and see if they do.  I'm sure they'll charge you one if you insist.  

Also, keep in mind that you could simply exchange the week (if it is in instant exchange) for only 4000 points inside of 59 days. Two weeks for 8000 points. So, always decide the cost of what you want to do (and whether full or shortstay exchange) before confirming the exchange.

If I ever get the chance to actually book a shortstay (I always need to think before booking....oops too late) then I'll update.




 



.


----------



## smmatrix (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm a Worldmark owner, and the only short stays I can think of are bonus time days where you can reserve up to 4 days based on availability in the next two weeks.  Otherwise, when you book your regular week, you are using points and can shorten as much as you like.  We often stay Sun-Thur and avoid the expensive Fri-Sat nights.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2017)

smmatrix said:


> I'm a Worldmark owner, and the only short stays I can think of are bonus time days where you can reserve up to 4 days based on availability in the next two weeks.  Otherwise, when you book your regular week, you are using points and can shorten as much as you like.  We often stay Sun-Thur and avoid the expensive Fri-Sat nights.



Nope, nope. 

Folks, Shortstay Vacations is an Interval International Exchange option for Gold/Platinum memberships.
Because the question relates directly to Worldmark-shortstays (and not just II) it's appropriate for this forum.

Go to Interval and see for yourself.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 4, 2017)

taterhed said:


> So, the points listed on the shortstay page are the points required to complete the exchange. They are withdrawn from your Worldmark account just as a normal exchange will withdraw points.  You will be charged an exchange fee for each shortstay exchange.  The number of days selected/available will determine the exchange fee(s) and the points required.  For example, right now, using a 3br float for shortstay, I could book 3br HHI unit for 1 day or 6 days.  The 3br unit is 1900-7000 (approx.) points for 1 to 6 days.  The same type unit (Elite, off season) in a 2br runs 1600-6000 points.  Exchange fees and points charts below.
> 
> Here's the real rub:  Do they take a HKT?  Previous shortstay exchanges have reported yes and no.  They have also reported that II took the full 10,000 points for the exchange instead of the shortstay points.  They were refunded the difference and the HKT (if charged).  Both II and Worldmark reps indicate that they MAY take a HKT.  I would recommend not asking the question.  Just wait and see if they do.  I'm sure they'll charge you one if you insist.
> 
> ...


Great info!  From this chart, it appears that fewer points are used for short stay.  When I look at 2BR, for 7 days itis only 6,600.  Obviously short stay only goes up to 6 days.


----------



## breezez (Aug 4, 2017)

Taterhed,

Thanks for all the great info.   I always wondered if the points shown was the WM points required but was always scared to finish the exchange fearing amount of credits I would be charged.

One thing I hate about II is I never see credits being used in check out process unless I'm missing something you only know once they have transferred.  So knowing the small point numbers on the short stay exchanges is truly the WM credits is a big help.

I live west coast FL with lots of Hyatt's. I have an abundance of WM credits and would love to use for short stays at theses resorts.   Even with exchange fee, I think it would work out as a better value than buying a Hyatt TS and costs would be on par or slightly less than Hyatt MF's


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 4, 2017)

I have never seen any shortstays that are desirable when I looked at it a couple of years ago.  Over supply and in shoulder seasons.  Has it changed?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2017)

Depends on your definition of good and your ability to do very short notice stays

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2017)

breezez said:


> Taterhed,
> 
> Thanks for all the great info.   I always wondered if the points shown was the WM points required but was always scared to finish the exchange fearing amount of credits I would be charged.
> 
> ...


Please please do reply with the total charges and hkt situation if you eventually reserve
 one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 4, 2017)

Off Point from the original poster's question but because of an inaccurate response above. Platinum is a word associated with Worldmark Accounts/Membership. In the Worldmark World there are WM Points. These are Points acquired on the Secondary Market after a set date in November 2006. There are WM+A Points. These are Worldmark Points acquired from what ever source prior to a set date in November 2006. Then there are Travelshare Points. These are Points acquired from the Developer after the set date in November 2006. There are 4 levels of Travelshare depending on how many Points you acquire from the Developer - Travelshare (6,000 - 19,999) Travelshare Silver Elite (20,000 - 34,999), Travelshare Diamond Elite (35,000 - 62,999), and Travelshare Platinum Elite ( 63,000 +)


----------



## breezez (Aug 4, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Off Point from the original poster's question but because of an inaccurate response above. Platinum is a word associated with Worldmark Accounts/Membership. In the Worldmark World there are WM Points. These are Points acquired on the Secondary Market after a set date in November 2006. There are WM+A Points. These are Worldmark Points acquired from what ever source prior to a set date in November 2006. Then there are Travelshare Points. These are Points acquired from the Developer after the set date in November 2006. There are 4 levels of Travelshare depending on how many Points you acquire from the Developer - Travelshare (6,000 - 19,999) Travelshare Silver Elite (20,000 - 34,999), Travelshare Diamond Elite (35,000 - 62,999), and Travelshare Platinum Elite ( 63,000 +)




Platinum is also an upgraded level of a Interval Exchange Account, this platinum is the one I am referring to!

A Platinum Interval Account allows you less than full week stays same as an RCI Points account.

Also in Worldmark we call them credits not points


----------



## breezez (Aug 4, 2017)

Taterhed,

I'll be okay on the HK I have an NHK account so this will eliminate any need for extra HK for me.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 5, 2017)

I understood what you were talking about. I was responding to the person above that said,the word "Platinum" is not associated in any way with Worldmark. Also I have been with Worldmark for over 15 years and you can call them Points or Credits.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 5, 2017)

I got OP's question right away.  It takes someone with Worldmark account and II gold/platinum accounts to understand OP's question.  I just did not have the answer as I have never used my Worldmark for external exchange nor have I used II shortstays.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 5, 2017)

breezez said:


> Taterhed,
> 
> I'll be okay on the HK I have an NHK account so this will eliminate any need for extra HK for me.


Okay, now I'm Jelly.  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Aug 5, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> I understood what you were talking about. I was responding to the person above that said,the word "Platinum" is not associated in any way with Worldmark. Also I have been with Worldmark for over 15 years and you can call them Points or Credits.




Understood,  Glad you have gotten 15 years of great use out of WM.   I have had 3 and love it.     Just hope WYN doesn't ruin it or change policies to make the few unhappy people who are mad about people renting.   I have never rented, but cringe every time they beg for change to curb the so called mega renters.  Each time the board changes stuff they also take flexibility from everyday owners who just use their accounts for personal use.  This current flexibility is what makes WM so great in the first place.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 5, 2017)

I agree. If you are not you should become a Member of www.wmowners.com and its Forum. It is free. There has been a lot of discussion about the Megarenters and what if anything should be done. The opinion is about evenly divided. I am on the side of do nothing at least for a couple years while we see how last year's changes shake out.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 5, 2017)

breezez said:


> Understood,  Glad you have gotten 15 years of great use out of WM.   I have had 3 and love it.     Just hope WYN doesn't ruin it or change policies to make the few unhappy people who are mad about people renting.   I have never rented, but cringe every time they beg for change to curb the so called mega renters.  Each time the board changes stuff they also take flexibility from everyday owners who just use their accounts for personal use.  This current flexibility is what makes WM so great in the first place.



I agree that it is unfortunate that the BoD is executing the Wyndham playbook to curb megarenters. However a recent poll on the FB group indicated that most members (~92%) think it is a real problem, so I would not characterize it as just a few unhappy people.

Now before the pundits jump in and challenge the validity of the information, while I would agree that the poll was not scientific and likely has a large margin of error. But not to extent to invalidate how lopsided the results are.


----------



## breezez (Aug 5, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> I agree that it is unfortunate that the BoD is executing the Wyndham playbook to curb megarenters. However a recent poll on the FB group indicated that most members (~92%) think it is a real problem, so I would not characterize it as just a few unhappy people.
> 
> Now before the pundits jump in and challenge the validity of the information, while I would agree that the poll was not scientific and likely has a large margin of error. But not to extent to invalidate how lopsided the results are.





geist1223 said:


> I agree. If you are not you should become a Member of www.wmowners.com and its Forum. It is free. There has been a lot of discussion about the Megarenters and what if anything should be done. The opinion is about evenly divided. I am on the side of do nothing at least for a couple years while we see how last year's changes shake out.




I am on there, but must say the viewership on the site seems to have plummeted lately with a lot of negativity between users.

My take on renting is yah it sucks if some guy has 5 accounts and 5 people standing by on each account with multiple browsers logged in to to grab coveted time in a resort in larger units so they can rent them.   But as an owner that doesn't rent truth is I have same opportunity to do same thing.   I can't be mad because they use there account better than I.   We all pay maintenance fees and all have same oppounity to book at same credit amount as anyone else nobody gets a credit discount unlike Wyndham.

Most people pissed about renting seem to find it okay to rent or give their units to friends and family,  to me it's no different than a renter renting to strangers.  To the renter at the time they get paid I'm sure their client they see as their friend.

But all the desires to change program to deal with mega renters only takes flexibility away from everyday users and will begin to make WM more like WYN in the end.   This would be a real shame in my opinion.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes, the decline over at Wmowners is appalling. On FB over 600+ members responded to the poll, while on WMO less than 40 responded.

It's clear that a lot of regulars on WMO have moved on. Perhaps it is a natural cycle given the political emphasis the site had for so many years. I noticed that even Myle Hammond - their candidate last year - has a far more moderate tone in his campaign statement.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 5, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Yes, the decline over at Wmowners is appalling. On FB over 600+ members responded to the poll, while on WMO less than 40 responded.
> 
> It's clear that a lot of regulars on WMO have moved on. Perhaps it is a natural cycle given the political emphasis the site had for so many years. I noticed that even Myle Hammond - their candidate last year - has a far more moderate tone in his campaign statement.



I have only gone to wmowners once or twice but I have never picked up the tone that alot of long time WM owners refer to.  I still do not know what tone / political emphasis that you are referring to.  Come time for me to unload my WM when I no longer have use for it, I will go back to wmowners to advertise.  It will be several years away.  Worst case, for simplicity I can always turn to Ovation and hand money back to Worldmark (Wyndham).


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 5, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I have only gone to wmowners once or twice but I have never picked up the tone that alot of long time WM owners refer to.  I still do not know what tone / political emphasis that you are referring to.  Come time for me to unload my WM when I no longer have use for it, I will go back to wmowners to advertise.  It will be several years away.  Worst case, for simplicity I can always turn to Ovation and hand money back to Worlmark (Wyndham).



I was mainly referring to the 2008-2013 timeframe. I think a lot of wind came out of the sails after the class-action lawsuit was settled.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 5, 2017)

There are about 10,489 Facebook Members. 600 hundred people on Facebook responded to a Poll. This is about .0572% There are about 229,000 Worldmark Members. So the 600 on Facebook is about .00262% of the Membership. This should not be a basis for making any kind of decision. 1% or less of the WM membership appears to be actively involved in Facebook and/or WMOWNERS. Not really a large enough group to base any decision.


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I have never seen any shortstays that are desirable when I looked at it a couple of years ago.  Over supply and in shoulder seasons.  Has it changed?



I did some quick searches using WM with a platinum II account.  In general, the short stay searches seemed to pick up all the available resorts (same as weeks) in a particular city.  It is true that some time periods are blocked out (will not allow searches at Hilton Head during the summer or ski weeks during the winter).  That said, some decent weeks are searchable.  For example, you can select a short stay at an Orlando Marriott during Christmas week.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 7, 2017)

Marathoner said:


> I did some quick searches using WM with a platinum II account.  In general, the short stay searches seemed to pick up all the available resorts (same as weeks) in a particular city.  It is true that some time periods are blocked out (will not allow searches at Hilton Head during the summer or ski weeks during the winter).  That said, some decent weeks are searchable.  For example, you can select a short stay at an Orlando Marriott during Christmas week.


How far out can you search?  If Hawaii is available, will it also pick up Hawaii with short stay searches?  In the past, all I saw were places like Orlando and Las Vegas, but not high demand areas.


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> How far out can you search?  If Hawaii is available, will it also pick up Hawaii with short stay searches?  In the past, all I saw were places like Orlando and Las Vegas, but not high demand areas.



Only shortstays for this coming weekend or a few days in a couple weeks is available in Hawaii.  Specifically: Cliffs Club, SVC@Paniolo Greens, and Lifetime in Hawaii.


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 14, 2017)

breezez said:


> Need help understanding how short stays work with WorldMark if I upgrade to a platinum account.  Also what are the fees
> Unless I'm missing something I could find nothing in my owner portal explaining this.



Thanks for posting this question.  Your post made me realize that I have not taken advantage of short stay exchanges in II for a short vacation that I was interested in taking.  I booked several days in Park City.  Exchange cost was $149 (in addition to the WM credits).  I also had to renew my platinum membership for another year at $139.  So total cost was $288.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 14, 2017)

Marathoner said:


> Thanks for posting this question.  Your post made me realize that I have not taken advantage of short stay exchanges in II for a short vacation that I was interested in taking.  I booked several days in Park City.  Exchange cost was $149 (in addition to the WM credits).  I also had to renew my platinum membership for another year at $139.  So total cost was $288.


Did they pull an hkt?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 14, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Did they pull an hkt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I fully expect they will be taking a hk token in a couple days. 



Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Aug 14, 2017)

Let us know please.  No clear answer on that so far. Wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth of course....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar923 (Mar 9, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Let us know please.  No clear answer on that so far. Wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth of course....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Any update on the HKT situation?  
In other words, when you book a shortstay through II using Worldmark float credits, does it also cost a housekeeping token?


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 22, 2020)

@Marathoner, I'm looking into ShortStay for WM in II and am also wondering if a HSK was taken from you when you booked that Park City stay a few years ago.  Also, wondering if they took the full week's worth of points and then refunded you or if they only took the stated # of points you were expecting? I hope you reply!  Otherwise I guess I'll start a new post and ask since this is an older post and maybe folks have forgotten about it. @taterhed & @breezez, @geist1223 , if any of you have some info please help a sister out!


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 22, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> @Marathoner, I'm looking into ShortStay for WM in II and am also wondering if a HSK was taken from you when you booked that Park City stay a few years ago. Also, wondering if they took the full week's worth of points and then refunded you or if they only took the stated # of points you were expecting? I hope you reply!  Otherwise I guess I'll start a new post and ask since this is an older post and maybe folks have forgotten about it. @taterhed & @breezez, @geist1223 , if any of you have some info please help a sister out!


Yes, II took a HK token and took only the exact amount of points required for the short stay. 

I think short stay is a good option available to us if you can find the short stay resort that you like on the dates that you require. The main issue seems that a retrade is not possible - it's not clear to me that you can retrade to a different short stay when you are booked into a short stay. 





Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 22, 2020)

@Marathoner Any chance you could explain what a retrade is...?  I'm still a relative newbie to WM (and just became a Platinum II member to please the hubs and be able to trade into Marriotts...)


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 22, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> @Marathoner Any chance you could explain what a retrade is...?  I'm still a relative newbie to WM (and just became a Platinum II member to please the hubs and be able to trade into Marriotts...)


Being a platinum member does not help you to book into Marriott's. The main advantage of platinum membership is that you have free guest certificates, you can book short stays, and it is slightly cheaper to book getaways or exchange into villas with a greater number of bedrooms. As WM is a points based system, this last discount of trading into an exchange with a larger number of bedrooms does not apply to us.

The best way to get an exchange into a Marriott is to own a Marriott since they have a 3 week preference period before other owners can see their availability.

Re-trade means being able to do another exchange in case you changed your mind about the first exchange that you traded into. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks @Marathoner ! I should've clarified that I joined II to get Marriotts, the platinum I added just to see what all the fuzz is about and to be able to let my sis use my getaways via free guest certificates  

I can't claim that I understand the Marriott system very well, but it just doesn't seem worth it to me. Their MFs are way higher than my HGVC and my WM and their cost to buy into the points program after junk fees is outrageous! I guess one could consider the weeks program, but I'm frankly a bit scared of deeded week timeshares vs my points ones (this is probably just lack of knowledge).

But going back, while we are talking about WM & II, any special tips for me you might have?  I just noticed I can book a Marriott via shortstay II in the summer (4 nights) and invite some fam over for less than 5000 pts (and $169 fee...) not bad!


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 22, 2020)

We have not used II in years so no help. Also we only very rarely use RCI. Having both WM (with access to Worldmark now Wyndham South Pacific) and DRI we have access to Resorts almost everywhere we want to travel. In 8 days we are leaving on a 3 week trip to Australia (2 weeks in Hobart Tasmania and 1 week in Melbourne).


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 22, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We have not used II in years so no help. Also we only very rarely use RCI. Having both WM (with access to Worldmark now Wyndham South Pacific) and DRI we have access to Resorts almost everywhere we want to travel. In 8 days we are leaving on a 3 week trip to Australia (2 weeks in Hobart Tasmania and 1 week in Melbourne).


PLEASE SHARE PICS & TIPS!!!! Australia is on our list!!!!  

@geist, how do you feel about DRI?  Curious how this balances your WM?


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> PLEASE SHARE PICS & TIPS!!!! Australia is on our list!!!!
> 
> @geist, how do you feel about DRI?  Curious how this balances your WM?




Additional resorts in Mexico, New Zealand, Australia, and Hawaii. Plus Europe and Asia.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 25, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> I guess one could consider the weeks program, but I'm frankly a bit scared of deeded week timeshares vs my points ones (this is probably just lack of knowledge).



Hobokie.... there was a time that comment would have been made in the exact opposite direction i.e. "I'm frankly a bit scared of points ones - I mean what do you own?". It is funny how attitudes change over time.

Because I can remember looking at the WM system too long ago to mention, and not being able to figure out how it worked. It had resorts in all the places I wanted to travel, but I could not wrap my head around only owning "points".


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 25, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> I can't claim that I understand the Marriott system very well, but it just doesn't seem worth it to me. Their MFs are way higher than my HGVC and my WM and their cost to buy into the points program after junk fees is outrageous! I guess one could consider the weeks program, but I'm frankly a bit scared of deeded week timeshares vs my points ones (this is probably just lack of knowledge).



I believe that my best timeshare ownership is my fixed weeks that are deeded. I know exactly what I am getting every year and when. I make my points ownership work for me but it is more stressful due to the variability in what I can reserve for prime weeks at prime resorts.

Booking high quality resorts during the flexchange period is a great, great value for Worldmark owners. Only 4000 credits plus HK token + exchange fee for a Marriott or Westin 2br or 3br! 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------

